# 1956 DeWalt MBF 9" Radial Arm Saw



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*He shoots, he SCORES !*

*HokieMojo* was right: I should have been blogging this, from the get-go.

So … playing catch-up … I'll re-create the series, and simply link to the old ones.

And away we go !

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/23475

[no need to comment on anything you've already seen/commented on. I just want to make it easier for others … who may have interest … to follow the RAS project in chronological order-a HUGE benefit to the "series" feature of blogs !]


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *He shoots, he SCORES !*
> 
> *HokieMojo* was right: I should have been blogging this, from the get-go.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, Neil.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Oh, give (my RAS) a home, where the buffalo roam *

Turning this project into a blog series.

Here's where the DeWalt got its first apartment:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/23954


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Parts ... is parts !*

The third entry in the blog series. This bring us current.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24313

Any future entries in this blog series will not simply be links to old threads 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast feature ;-)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*R-A-S-p-e-c-t: Mister Sawdust ? Your table is ready*

Forgot to add this one to the blog series….

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24247

As you were


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *R-A-S-p-e-c-t: Mister Sawdust ? Your table is ready*
> 
> Forgot to add this one to the blog series….
> 
> ...


Thats ok, Neil. I will get my RAS Monday!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *R-A-S-p-e-c-t: Mister Sawdust ? Your table is ready*
> 
> Forgot to add this one to the blog series….
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the pictures, *Charles* !!

By the way ….. I wanted to get a "before and after" to see how much difference it makes, replacing my motor bearings.

With NOTHING on the arbor … the motor spins down to a full stop in 1.25 seconds … from the time I flip the switch OFF.

Once I replace the bearings, I'll do the timing again.

May want to check yours, because … even though they're different, it might give you an idea of what kind of shape your bearings are in !


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *R-A-S-p-e-c-t: Mister Sawdust ? Your table is ready*
> 
> Forgot to add this one to the blog series….
> 
> ...


Ok I will, Neil.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *R-A-S-p-e-c-t: Mister Sawdust ? Your table is ready*
> 
> Forgot to add this one to the blog series….
> 
> ...


mine spins for a while after shut off. Like probably 10 seconds. I think that might actually be a bad thing though. I think it means there isn't enough grease. I'll be really interested to see how long yours spins after replacing the bearings. My guess is that anything more OR less might mean that things aren't working quite right.

1.25 seconds does seem pretty short (but I don't know for sure) for a saw that doesn't have an electronic break. I think your choice to change the bearings is probably smart.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *R-A-S-p-e-c-t: Mister Sawdust ? Your table is ready*
> 
> Forgot to add this one to the blog series….
> 
> ...


great looking table Neil 

take care
Dennis


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *R-A-S-p-e-c-t: Mister Sawdust ? Your table is ready*
> 
> Forgot to add this one to the blog series….
> 
> ...


*HokieMojo*: is that with nothing on the arbor ???

Hm. Interesting.

Rather than the electronic "dynamic" brake that a few of these DID have, mine has what's known as the "viscosity broke down, and metal shavings turned the original grease into an abrasive sludge" brake.

Yeah. You're jealous. I know ;-)

I did some actual woodworking, today, instead of working on the saw (what WAS I thinking ?!?), but … probably Tuesday, I'll crack 'er open, and get to changing out all the bearings.

Will report back.

If you know how to service bearings (and if they ARE serviceable), it's NOT difficult to rebuild bearings, clean up everything, and either re-install the existing balls, with new grease, or-safer bet-replace the balls. As a home bike wrench, I actually have a few different sizes. When I bought them, I bought tighter tolerances than OEM.

So … you COULD go that way, if you were so inclined.

Thanks much, *Dennis* ! I'm probably only a month away from cutting something (other than myself), at the pace *I* move


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *R-A-S-p-e-c-t: Mister Sawdust ? Your table is ready*
> 
> Forgot to add this one to the blog series….
> 
> ...


I must have read too fast. That was with a blade. I couldn't tell you about without because my saw didn't come with a wrench. The only way I was able to get the blade off was to put the blade in a clamp while the motor was removed from the carriage and remove the arbor nut (I did that today). I don't know how I'm going to do the blade changes in the future, but I've been researching that as well. I hear bike wrenches might be a good solution.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *R-A-S-p-e-c-t: Mister Sawdust ? Your table is ready*
> 
> Forgot to add this one to the blog series….
> 
> ...


This might help some ….

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DewaltRadialArmSaw/message/1833


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *R-A-S-p-e-c-t: Mister Sawdust ? Your table is ready*
> 
> Forgot to add this one to the blog series….
> 
> ...


How were we?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Just getting my bearings*

It was time.

I replaced all four RollerHead (carriage) bearings. Not particularly easy, because the king bolt (the slotted thing in the center of this photo) had frozen, rendering the clamping mechanism inoperative, and nearly impossible to budge.










I love PB Blaster 

The clamping mechanism is the knob at the 4:00 position, in this pic. It works beautifully, now, giving nice linear feedback, as it clamps the yoke down:








-
Then, I cracked the motor, cut all the electrical wiring (to be replaced, in the next step), and pulled the front bearing. The bearing puller made short work of that job.

The old one did NOT turn easily. Good choice to replace it.

Then, I pulled the guts out of the motor, to access the back bearing.

Uh-oh.

Over time, the back bearing had galled to the armature. Long story short, I broke my bearing puller, and spent well over an hour beating the snot out of this thing, ruining a cheap chisel, and working up quite a sweat in the process.

It finally came off.

A little emery cloth on the armature, and a light coating of grease should prevent its recurrence. The back bearing didn't turn freely, either. ALSO a good choice to replace it.

The pics:



















My co-workers:









What it takes:









Every fastener that was removed was cleaned up and properly lubricated. The mating surfaces that allow the yoke to pivot needed a fair amount of elbow grease, but … after that … and once a thin film of synthetic grease was applied … the motor pirouettes elegantly 

The wires that exit the winding, and connect to both the power cord and the circuit breaker … are trash.

I'm tempted to take the motor to a local small appliance repair shop, and see what they think.

If I'm smart, I'll get new windings, and a new circuit breaker with proper terminals. The wires from the power cord are soldered onto this breaker, making it difficult to re-use, once I put the new power cords on.

Time to be smart, and NOT be penny wise and pound foolish.

Maybe tomorrow.

For today, I have to belt sand my hands (next time, I will wear disposable gloves), and have myself declared a Superfund site 

I'm trying hard NOT to consider a cosmetic restoration. I just want everything to WORK … perfectly.

But then I found THIS …. and suddenly … can't even LOOK at my RAS, anymore:









Can you STAND it ??? It's all powdercoated, nickel plated, balanced, blueprinted, stroked, relieved, ported, has twice pipes, and wide ovals on it. AAAAHHH !
-
So … aside from THAT rolleyes ... yeah … I'm having fun :-D


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Looks good. I'm enjoying reading your progress. I have my grandfather's Craftsman from '61 and took it all apart down to the motor but found I didn't really need to replace the bearings or anything…just a good cleaning. Honestly the only reason I have it because it was his and it works as a good disk sander. Your saw looks like it'll run like new…if not better. Thanks for the step by step blog.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


wow…you put a day in on that machine….i can sure see why you would want to go further into the windings….i would..if your going this far and doing this much…and i know how you think…your going to do it…lol…...so just get on with it…...great work…will be a beauty when your done…grizz


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


The white beauty either belongs to Shane Whitlock or Kenteroo. Kenteroo sold his. I have drooled over it many times. But beauty is only skin dep. Just think of the fun you will have making the sawdust fly.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Neil thats good news.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


*Jason*: So … how does it work ? You must have a fair bit of pride of ownership. Tools from grand-dad … very cool.

*Grizz*: totally agree. Was thinking the same thing about the circuit breaker, and ordered a new one. Hate to have that be a worry, since IT clearly is 54 years old.

*David*: Shane Whitlock, it is ! Not only a great machine, but … since he's a professional photographer … great pictures !

*Charles*: you're looking into your future


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Neil, I've enjoyed tagging along on your project. It sounds like you're having fun, and we appreciate your sharing it with us. It's the elbow grease that turns somebody else's old clunker into your own treasured vintage machine. There is no doubt about it, it's your saw now!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Neil I got my DeWalt RAS today, check out my new blog.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Well, you gotta think about it right, Neil. That saw you drooled over….......has no patina! I guarantee that *my RAS has LOTS of patina, I put it there…...........(-:*

I bought that saw new, kinda ugly, no personality. But it has improved over time.

Little rust here, little paint there, scratches, replaced switch:










.........there it is….......

...........*PATINA in technicolor*..........note the fine, ingenious, replacement switch….........(-:

Yup, just a surface mount switch, like for a barn, you know. I am sure it is rated for motors and inductive loads….........wouldn't it be?

You know I might be tempted to do an upgrade, but gee whiz…......even that switch has become part of the patina. Besides, I can find that switch easily, and it has a great clicking action….......(-:

........and for you electrical engineers out there….....I put that switch there over 30 years ago. I know, I should put a motor rated switch on it, and I promise I'll do it. I get to it one of these days. In the meantime it may not be rated….....but is seems to work OK.

I love the patina my tools have acquired over time….............just like an antique…....I am sure removing the patina would compromise the value…............(-:

There…....now don't you feel a little better about your saw?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


In fact, I will be keeping *EVEN MORE* of the patina.

Local electric motor shop just told me that … new motor windings, plus installation … would probably run about …

*SEVEN HUNDRED BUCKS*

Due to the high costs of copper-particularly "magnet copper."

So … I'm perfectly happy with my windings. For about $70, they'll install new wire leads, to which I can connect the new "breaker," and power cords.

Wow.

Seven HUNDRED bucks.

I'm NOT going to "bastardize" (not a bad word, if used correctly !), by putting a different motor on it, but … I had already checked, and … a replacement Baldor or Leeson is "only" about $400.

Which I'm not doing, either.

SEVEN HUNDRED bucks ?!?

Wow !


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Seven bills????OMG!!!

*PATINA* it is!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Neil, this whole RAS project is *absolute madness* and I understand it perfectly! No you don't need pearls for swines. However, you might come across a real good deal on another RAS some day with a serviceable armature. I do admire your initiative to do all the reconditioning work you've done so far.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought of making your own windings? Oh well, sounds as though you really can get by without the new windings. Off to work again….........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


work work work but in the other end is the reward ceep on going Neil 

take care
Dennis


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*:

And that IS what keeps me going 

*Jim*: In the sagacious words of my dear departed grandmother ….

Oy.

;-)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


I know the white one with all its chrome and brasbells and what ever it has been updated with
look incrediple …..droooool …....and all that and your Rastusarius proppbly want it
but I´m sure if you tell it that the white lady will never see,feel and smell wood again and is only an eyecatcher
yours will bee more than thankfull for the new bearings instead nowing that nothing is like a well oiled engine

take care
Dennis


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Great post neil,
Getting the king bolt loose was a real challenge. The suggestion I heard was to buy a "drag link socket". I didn't like that suggestion too much. Thats a n awfully expensive screwdriver that I might use once in my whole life. I ended up using one of the plates from my 3/4" pipe clamps. Unfortunately, I think I bent it a bit. I think the clamp will still work with 3 though. lol.

I've been soaking my roller bearings in mineral spirits for a few days now. I shake it up, it turns gray, I let the gray stuff settle out, then pour off the clear liquid and move the bearings to that container. Then I repeat a few days later. I'm trying to get all the old dirty grease out. I haven't decided how I'll repack them yet though since they are sealed. I may just go with 3-in-1 oil since it should sneak past the seals and th I don't think the bearings should take too much abuse from a guy that has trouble finding a few hours a week to sneak into the shop.

I commend you for digging into the motor. You already know my fears regarding that (-:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


"drag link socket," huh ?

Hmmm. Never heard of that.

Looked at the picture, and … yeah … THAT would have done it !

But … so did a long-handled screwdriver, sideways, with the shank between … whatever those "uprights" are !

Great old-school way to clean the bearings.

I guess you could drill tiny holes in them, and use a drip spout from an oil can to fill them. I didn't look closely enough, at mine, to have a guess whether it'll sneak past the seals, but … if something's coming out of there, then … yeah … why not ?

Motor should be back on Monday. Nothing left to do, then, but … attach the new switch, the second cord, ensure the table is Dead Flat, and … align the sucker.

In My World, that's about a month ;-)

At this point, I'm thinking *Charles* is gonna' lap me


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


i know, he's making us look bad (-:


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Only just picked up on this post Neil, it looks like you have had a job to do and no doubt learned a lot in the process. There is something very gratifying when restoring and completing a job such as you have done. Particularly when you give an old saw a new lease of life and saw it from the tool grave yard

I'm sure this saw will provide you with years of loyal service and repairing any faults in the future will seem a breeze after you intimate and dedicated time stripping and cleaning it.

I bought an ELU RAS a couple of months ago. I haven't had the chance to look at it yet, but on first inspection it only needs aa adjustable toggle clamp for tightening the rear fence and a bracket for supporting the retracting pulley attached to the saw head (the guy I bought it from dropped the saw when he was moving it out of his shop to my truck, cheers mate) All in all, I enjoyed reading your take on restoring a RAS.

Good work.

Cheers, David


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Neil,
The "Powder Puff" is simply motivation to do it right. It certainly provides encouragement that it can/should be done with "love & respect". I only hope that the rehab of my DeWalt/AMF RAS comes out half as "pretty".


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *David* and *Randy* !

*David*: .... got pictures ??? You're SO right. The first time I tore into a bicycle, I gained tremendous confidence that things like roadside repairs should NOT intimidate me. That's among the primary benefits, for sure !

*Randy*: looks like you got very lucky, and have an excellent starting point !

A few things I'm learning: powdercoating is considered a no-no. The temps involved are too hot for components in the motor (insulation ??).

So … I have looked into the cosmetic stuff, but …. from a few other RAS-restore blogs I've found … THAT's where the money gets silly !

Oh, I'm not morally opposed to silly. It's just … not in the budget, at the moment.

I want to genuinely encourage others who are rehabbing old iron to do …. any measure of a blog, along the way.

BELIEVE me: if I can do it …. anybody can.

Be-LIEVE me :-D

And I'm quite sure others feel similarly.

There are probably thousands of these things, in basements, barns, and attics (don't look up !), all over the place. Even if they don't all come out shiny and pretty … it would be cool to see them working again.

And … at the risk of hitting on the political … would be nice to start re-prioritizing incredibly well-built, durable machines (I don't personally care where they were made, but I DO care how they were made).

They tell us there's no market for good stuff, anymore, and that they're just giving US what WE want.

I don't happen to think that's entirely true.

Where's *Jim Bertelson* ? It might be close to naming time, for Old Bessie (Old Bessie ? Hmmmmm !).

A couple RAS restore blogs, online:

LINK-1
LINK-2

Cheers !


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Female or male


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Walter comes to mind…........(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


what about Toolius or Belli since he like toolbelts so much


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


[with all due respect to all of the Walters in this world (to whom this doesn't apply ;-)]

I think stodgy.

I think cigar.

I think "golf sounds like a lot of work."

I think he should be FAR more worried about his LDL than he is, and that his triglycerides are OFF the charts.

Is this that guy ?

It could be.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Egads. I may have been conjuring Walter Matthau !


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


No Neil….....DeWalt…er…............(-:

I think of Walter Alvarez, son of a Nobel Laureate, and with his father, the original proponents of the giant meteor demise of the dinosaurs. Walter is a geologist. Big smile, curly hair, nice guy. Sharp, too…...(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


There are a bunch of neat Walters out there, and your RAS comes from that era…....Walter Cronkite for instance…........why…...that would make him almost cuddly…........(-:


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Neil,

Thanks for the blog links. Picked up the RAS at a garage sale a couple of years ago for $150.00. I actually used it a little, until I moved to Vermont and it stayed on Long Island in my parents basement. It is now in my basement awaiting a rehab, my first priority is setting up my basement workshop. I WILL blog the rehap (when it happens), in the mean time perhaps a blog of my basement transformation into a workshop IS called for.

Again, thanks for the very informative links.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Neil dont drill into your bearings LOL!


----------



## DinoWalk (May 24, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


Ahh replacing those bearings, a very admirable thing to do… not so sure I could, though I do envy the outcome.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


I figured the cost of a rewind would be cost prohibitive. If you are not able and or comfortable replacing the wiring you can cover them with the shrink wrap to cover the breaks in the insulation and can also use some liquid tape for more insurance.


----------



## DCSheridan (Sep 1, 2018)

NBeener said:


> *Just getting my bearings*
> 
> It was time.
> 
> ...


I'm doing the same restoration and am having trouble finding bearings. Any advice? What bearings did you use?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Light 'er up, Folks !*

Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.

The RAS motor is ready.

.......................[clears throat] *WOO-HOO !!!!*.......................

Installed it.

Spliced the new mil-spec (not really, but it's a beefy boy !) toggle switch into the two power cords.

Locked and loaded the blade and stiffener.

Put on its overcoat (the blade shroud), and … despite ALL my efforts and hard work ….

*It runs !*






Yes, I DID do a test cut, after making this video, and … to my utter amazement … it cuts, too !

But … no more fun and games until I get the table Dead Flat and aligned, and then … the whole saw … aligned.

And then … the sky's the limit !

I've got a 2-tube, 4' fluorescent fixture right behind where I would stand to use this saw, and facing 90 degrees the wrong way.

So … tomorrow … I'll flick it around, and mount it right above the RAS table, then mount the new "dust snout," and set about aligning … well … everything.

I'm a *PHRASOD*, right now !

[*P*retty *H*appy, *R*adial *A*rm *S*aw-*O*wning *D*ude]

*HokieMojo* ??

You out there ??

No pressure ;-)


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome Neil. Congrats on getting it up and running.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


*Rastusarius is a live AAAARRRGH*

congrat´s Neil 
nice to hear your voice too

take care
Dennis


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Alto tones.
and SMOOTH….
Nice going Neil !


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Cool RAS. Wishing you all the best with it


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Hey Neil, you stole my idea. Thats saw sounds great. You know we could trade LOL!


----------



## dufus7441 (Jul 15, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Cool saw best of luck with it. new motor sounds great.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


I like the way it just….....sliced through the air like butter…...no chipping, no burn. Why the edges of the air were…...smooth as glass. Remarkable.

Walter is a cool dude.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Nothing better than starting an old DeWalt for the first time.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


looks like a rockin and rollin saw..thats great…finally got it going…i know you will be happy when its all aligned and cutting…congrats my friend…..grizz


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Nice..the proud papa showing off his power tool children…."may it never catch a knot and smash you in the face" LOL…I only say that because my buddy did that with his RAS…so be careful!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Love the whir of a smooth motor, Great Job


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Nice work, something to be proud of


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Well done Neil! Now be careful while you are rhapsodizing so you don't cut off a finger,lol. We are looking forward to seeing a nice saw kerf in the very near future.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Is the switch really supposed to be way back at the back like that?


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


Hey Neil that really sounds great.

I can't tell you how much I have enjoyed this rebuild with you. It makes me wish I hadn't given up my DeWalt RAS from the 80's a few years back.

Although I am pretty happy with the DeWalt compound miter saw I just bought, there's just no romance there.

JJ made a good point about that switch though, you really should consider putting a paddle switch at the front of table strategically located so if you ever cut your hand off it will hit the paddle on it's way down to the floor.

Looking forward to seeing your next bookcase being made with that puppy.

Take care,

Jerry


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


All great comments !!

Out-of-town company came, last evening, and is staying for a week (didn't stop me from a 10pm trip downstairs, to begin the alignment process, but ….). Gotta' get ready to play Neil's Adventures and Tours guide.

The one thing that stuck out: the power switch. Yup. That IS where it is.

I've actually been looking at some paddle switches, and other options. I'd really prefer not to totally desecrate this thing, so … if I can't find a solution that looks fairly elegant (for example: simply "remote-mounting" a paddle switch, at knee level … like a cabinet saw), then I'm likely to leave it as it is, and change nothing.

After 1.5hrs of doing alignment procedures, I'm truly starting to "get" this thing. I'm glad I've given it a place ALL by itself, and two fluorescent tubes directly above it. The few test cuts I did, last eve, I developed a bit of an on-cut-off rhythm. I think that's going to be fine, but … will strongly be considering the new switch.

I have to cut this short. Hitting the space bar without any thumbs is *really* proving to be difficult


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


The Switch

No thoughts at the moment….....about anything. Drinking my first cup of coffee. You have heard old machines that are slightly underpowered, and need some oil and grease, and you turn them on, and it seems they will never come up to speed….....or perhaps a car starting on a cold morning with an old battery and the engine sounds like it will never start. That's me at this moment.

I had an epiphany last night…......about a very minor issue. Gotta do some difficult glueing on my project table base, and because of vertical parts…......well….they are in the way of the clamps. So I figured I have to turn it on its side, and put the clamps underneath. And then said to myself, I could prop it up on the edges so the clamps could slide underneath…......and last night I realized that if I flip the project table top, there are pedestals perfectly placed to accomplish the task. Dahhhhhhhhh.

Very preoccupied with work this week is probably part of the problem….....class work for EMR at the one hospital, plus the ususal office load.

OK, the wheels of my brain are coming up to speed. I would suggest living with the switch in that position for while. You are a tall enough guy that reaching that switch should be pretty easy. Most of the time with the RAS I make the cut, push the head back to its start position, and then turn it off. Occasionally in a very fussy situation, I will not return the head, but will shut it off first. Then move it back. But that is a relatively rare exception. So you are not reaching by the running blade normally. And even if you are, your arm and hand are 12 to 18 inches away from the business end of the blade. I strongly suggest forgetting about it for now. I had a temporary dust collector (actually a vacuum) hooked up to my RAS for a while, and I rigged a DC switch on the arm…......using Velcro for the cord…...and used a convient threaded hole that was on top, and attached the switch with one screw…....having placed the switch in some piece of light metal. In other words, if you drilled and tapped a single hole on top you could place a switch there. Or buy a remote control and plug the power cord into it and leave the saw switch on all the time.

But…...live with it a while first.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


You could easily rig up a switched outlet for it, like this. Make it with separate boxes for the outlet and switch, and put them anywhere you want.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Light 'er up, Folks !*
> 
> Got a call, late this morning, from Ye Olde Motor Shoppe.
> 
> ...


I saw this post a few days ago, but I couldn't see the video (kind of the important part). It sounds really good. Mine seems to spin a bit longer than yours does. I wonder if that means I've got an issue with my motor bearings. Something I'll have to ponder a bit.

I'm glad you made it through your restore now. The table alignment procedures are a bit intimidating to me. I'm sure I can do it, I just wonder if I can get enough consecutive hours together to do it all at once and be done. Maybe I should worry about getting the table built first. Oh, and I'm still debating painting.

Congrats on getting the machine back together and running. Oh, and I've got a name for mine. I'll reveal it when it's all done.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*(Less) Dust in the Wind*

How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?

With a half-lap 

Spent too much time figuring out how to get Hurricane Walter to spew less dust, or-at least-how I could capture the dust he spews.

Shroud seemed like the way to go.

So …. with leftover plywood from the construction of the ol' ChupaCaja, I made me a dust collection box.

ID is about 8" wide x 8" deep x 8" tall.

The joinery is (IS it called this ?) half-lap (or lock miter, or … well … whatever you call it !).

My biggest Forstner bit-at 2-1/8"-wasn't quite big enough for my Shop-Vac hose, so … after cutting the 2-1/8" hole, I stuck the hole over the biggest spindle that my oscillating spindle sander had to offer, and … gave it a few whirls.

Now … the Shop-Vac hose has an EXCELLENT friction fit, the box sits beautifully right behind the blade, and atop the saw frame, and …. the dust collection is just great.

To be quantitative, I'd say the BOX captures about 95% of the dust. OF that 95%, I'd say 85-90% goes RIGHT into the hose. The rest gets pushed toward the nozzle, and goes bye-bye.

There wasn't a dead-simple way to insert the hose from the bottom, or I would have. I'd either have to snake the hose behind the cabinets, semi-permanently, or invoke a 90 degree elbow, which … would decrease CFM more than I wanted to.

This saw … yesterday made an AWFUL mess of my countertop. Today: virtually no dust at all.

I'll likely mount it to the saw base AND the back (concrete) wall with either double-sided tape or … something.

For now, though, it works, it was zero incremental cost, it took about an hour, and … Walter seems happy 
































































BY THE WAY ….

For those following this series …. I bought the Master Plate, from Grizzly:










For ME, it made a BIG difference in ease of aligning the RAS.

I'm pretty sure I've got this thing dead-on [WOO-HOO !!!].

I started by removing my Mister Sawdust table. I stuck the mag base of my dial indicator on the underside of the RAS motor, and … using it … got the table awfully darned parallel to the radial arm. A few thou', here and there. Nothing more.

Then … re-mounted the table, and re-installed the sacrificial 1/4" topper (sadly, this was TWO HOURS before the replacement hardware, that I had ordered, arrived [D'OH!]).

The Master Plate made it very easy to get the blade square in every axis. I've done QUITE a few test cuts, and … each … is well nigh perfect !

Next time I'm tearing into the saw, I'll replace the table mounting/adjusting hardware. For now … I'll likely plug up the dust collection snout [or … get a Wye, and run a second small hose TO that dust collection snout], and … just start getting acquainted with the thing.

Thanks for looking !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


some fancy dancing there neil

great refurb on the saw
and a cool collection box


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Man thats looking real nice Neil. Do you use the dust port on the blade as well? I'm guessing you still have dust though but does that one help at all?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Great idea, Neil. Maybe I need to do that with my.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


that would be a half lap

this is a lock miter
done with a router bit


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


;0)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Walter is becoming a slick, clean, dude. Gee…......such a cute name as well…...........(-:

I have to do a couple of refinements to my RAS DC…........my system collects 95%, also, but it needs to be closer to the fence. Jim Hamilton made some suggestions of how to do that, and it is on my to do list.

Later…..........


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Thanks, All !

*Eric*: Did a few cuts, yesterday, with the shroud's dust port OPEN. Nothing flew out.

That doesn't mean that nothing could be suctioned out, so … later … I may try to branch off the DC hose with a short run TO the shroud. It would create additional drag, though, in easily moving the carriage, so … ???

*David*: thanks much ! I would have bet that I got that one wrong  I DO like those lock miters, though. I've seen those router bits. A pain in the butt to align. Similar to my glue-joint router bit … the one that I made set-up blocks for.

*Jim*: Have you been letting your job interfere with your hobby, again ? Your shop updates have been fewer and farther between 

*Charles*: with my Forrest WWI blade, it's throwing a LOT of fine dust-the stuff that I want to keep out of my eyes, my nose, my lungs, and my house. If you really wanted to, though, you could put a trap door into your shed … RIGHT BEHIND your RAS … and just open it, when you use the RAS


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


I'm hanging my head in shame right now. Your progress has so far surpassed mine, that I can't even call our projects tandem rebuilds.

On a positive note, my cabinet to clear table space, that will in turn allow me to refocus on the saw, is almost done.

Back to your project though. I didn't know rubbermaid sold clamps. A creative way to hold a top firmly in place during a glue-up. (-:

The dust collection box looks nice and simple. I can't imagine cutting indoors with one of these things and not having something to catch the bulk of the dust. As for the front dust port, I wonder if a clip on dust bag (like those on a CMS) would be a good temporary fix until the wye is installed. Probably not, but it's an idea. Ultimately, I think the wye is the way to go.

you mentioned that you plan to replace the table mount hardware. Why? I'd think after going through all that trouble to get everything aligned the way you did, you'd stick with what is there.

How are you liking the blade? You get to cut any really hard woods with it yet? I'm still on the fence (saw pun) about whether I want the Forrest (which would allow for ripping) or the Freud (which would be best at crosscuts and miters only).

I don't think I mentioned this earlier, but I'm REALLY jealous of the coiled cord you were able to add. I looked into it, but I couldn't find anything I was comfortable with using on my motor. I'm pretty sure it is 17 amps if I remember right.

One final note before signing off. I took a look back at the earlier photos you posted and remebered thinking to myself "that saw is in pretty good shape already". Despite that, it is looking even better now. The table and dust collection make a real difference. I've got a few ideas for my own, but I'm unsure of what I want to do. I'll outline them in a future blog post. Great work!
-JC


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Very nice dust shroud


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Ah, actually I have been busy with two things for the shop that are complex, the TS DC and the base for the project table. In the meantime, I installed the new disc sander and the Rigid Osc Spindle/Belt sander like yours, and made a stand for the drill press…....recycled. And I have reorganized some stuff so that the computer is off the workbench. And have gotten used to my new nail guns.

However, the drill press stand is awaiting more gizmos, the nail guns and compressor go inside the project table, and the two sanders are in a temp location. Alas, no finished stuff. But I am working on it…...........


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Neil, nice piece of RAS came out. COngrats. Great mechanic work there !!

On David´s lock miter, it´s not too difficult to align.

You align the bit only once in your life.

Then you make your cuts.

Then throw away the bit to the garbage bin. Never need alignment. LOL

Take care


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Thats a idea, Neil.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Hmm a bit jealous of that RAS lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


A great little sawdust catcher Neil. I have a big hood over my sliding miter saw which catches most of the dust, but it doesn't remove it. I do believe a box like yours inside the hood would be just the thing. Thanks for posting this great little project.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


*Fernando*: LOL ! I learned that lesson, with my glue-joint router bit. I made setup blocks, out of UHMW, and NOW … they're fast, simple, and incredibly accurate !

*Steliart*: $100 bought me the saw. I think I might have another … maybe $250 into it, but … I didn't cut any corners. With more time, more patience, and a lower budget, I suspect about $250 total would get you one. Now I have to learn how to get the most OUT of this thing !

*Mike*: thank you !

Big hoods were the easy answer, and … several suppliers have them. But … my saw seemed to throw a nice tight pattern of dust. If need be, over time, I can add "flares" at 45deg to increase the capture rate, but … for now … all is well 

I'm watching the classifieds for a decent price on a USED ShopVac-probably 6.5HP, like mine.

I'd like to shove it in one of the cabinets, under the RAS, and use an auto-on outlet to power it with the saw. Dedicated, or … with a Wye to the CMS in the other shop corner-which does NOT yet have a shroud, and DOES make a mess ;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


I certainly need both your dustbox and blade setter! My RAS has a pitiful 1 1/2 inch port on the rear of the blade cover. It functions better to tangle my dust hose than to collect dust. To make matters worse, my saw is poorly aligned & I've been to frustrated to approach it, rather just making crosscuts with a sled on the TS. Cutting a board sends out a plume of dust in all directions. I bought a new blade & perhaps with my new dust box, I can be motivated to tune the saw to perfection. Thanks!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Al … your RAS may have a different "splatter pattern" than mine. Mine sits flush against a concrete wall. Wetting the wall down with a spray bottle, and then cutting a few boards, made it *dead simple* to figure out where to position my wide receiver ;-)

If you can do similar, then you can optimize the size/configuration of your box.

For me, a couple things made a BIG difference, in alignment:

- Patience, of course
- Coffee, of course
- The Master Plate
- Two good work lights, with their backs to me, and eliminating shadows, where I was working
- The John Eakes book

But … I've accumulated a fair collection of GREAT links, too … many of which are near Eakes's product, and … are free, or nearly free:

http://home.comcast.net/~dewalts/dewalt-nonamf-mbb-gw-gs.pdf
http://www.woodworkinghistory.com/delta_getting_the%20_most_out_of_your_radial_saw_1956.pdf
http://www.giftsofwood.com/ebook/rebuild%20a%20dewalt%20mbf.pdf
http://theoldmachine.com/journal/dewalt-ge-radial-arm-saw/
http://people.delphiforums.com/snotzalot/sawdust/
http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Radial_Arm_Saw_Setup.html
http://www.wolfemachinery.com/
http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/dewaltrebuild.pdf
http://www.joewells.org/owwm/DeWaltMBF/
http://owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=252&tab=3
http://www.owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=252&tab=5
http://mrsawdust.com/pdf/Sawdust_Chap1.pdf




http://www.giftsofwood.com/ebook/rebuild%20a%20dewalt%20mbf.pdf
http://www.woodworkinghistory.com/delta_getting_the%20_most_out_of_your_radial_saw_1956.pdf
http://www.johnsonphotographic.com/goodstuff/owwm/Adjusting_DeWalt_Radial_Arm_Saws.pdf
http://www.americanfurnituredsgn.com/Radial%20Arm%20Saw%20Tune-up.htm
http://home.comcast.net/~dewalts/dewalt-nonamf-mbb-gw-gs.pdf
http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/dewaltrebuild.pdf
http://dewalt925rebuild.blogspot.com/2009/12/day-1.html
http://www.asiteaboutnothing.net/cr_radial-arm-saw.html
http://www.asiteaboutnothing.net/cr_ras-mr-sawdust-table.htm
http://dewaltgwiresto.blogspot.com/

But … if I had to have TWO resources for my RAS, it would be the Eakes book, and the Mr. Sawdust book.

So far ;-)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Great project , Neil !! That is a beautiful piece of machinery : )


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, *Dusty*.

My thoughts are still with you, for your pops-one of the other unfortunate things that we truly ALL have in common.

The best to you and your family.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much , Neil . 
Dad's funeral was yesterday , and although he is greatly missed , it is also comforting to know that he isn't suffering any longer : )
May God bless you and yours , my friend : )


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Wow Neil, thanks for those links. Now I am without excuse!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


*Al*:

No, no, no.

Now you have access to lots more *information*.

That does NOT rob you of your excuses.

And … if your list of excuses is ever running dry …. either PM me, or just post here. I'd bet a buck that LOTS of us have LOTS of excuses that we turn to for … stuff not getting done ;-)

But … yeah … that's a pretty worthwhile assemblage of links. Most of them, I've read NOT ONE word, but … they're listed and bookmarked for That Day When Everything Works Right AND I Have Free Time


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Looking good, I love RAS they bring me back into the past, even though I'm only 17, when I was born, I think they kicked the RAS out and came with light weight good looking miter saws…: )

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


I have directed a few people to your links, Neil.
They helped me greatly
Why they put the dust port on the front, I do not know ,no saw dust comes out there at all ,*none*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Still had this on my watch list, so picked up the last couple of posts. I have been so busy using my RAS that I haven't had time yet to improve its DC beyond what is the equivalent of Neil's DC.

I plan on bringing the DC closer to the fence with some automatically moving pieces, suggested by Jim Hamilton










I built this dust collector for the RAS over 15 years ago, not sure when. I initially had it connected to the house central vac system. Now it is connected with 4" hose to the DC here in the shop.

I direct that outflow from the dust port towards the back collection box with a right angle piece of sink plumbing stuff…............

I agree with you, EJ, not much stuff comes out of that dust port…......


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Jim : I like the elbows , idea
Looks like your saw is wearing a fancy hat, He He


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


That 30 year old lamp is usually sitting right there, and you are right….......it looks like a hat!........(-:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


You really DO miss your RAS, when you're in Washington, don't you, *Jim* ?

I think that's sweet


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


........and I think the RAS misses me…....I think I can hear it crying…......(-:

Just waking up, taking forever….......arrived in La Conner, and headed for the microbrew and pizza place, and spent a couple of hours there…....think I must have drunk a glass a beer or two or three….....then nearly 12 hours of sleep. The week from hell was a rough one. No calamities….....just too much work.

I'll reply to the PM later today. About to go and shower, stop by at Olive Garden for lunch, and then go buy groceries.

Drinking coffee from my big stainless steel Starbuck's French press…..........looking out at the trees, and now that all the trees are fully leafed out, this feels even more like a tree house, really gives the place an extraordinarily relaxing and cozy ambience….......

........the stress is draining from me in rivulets, pooling at my feet….........approaching 60 deg here right now…....think I need a remote outdoor thermometer for this place, just like at home….....


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Very nice neil my dear old pal.Alistair


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


bubinga,
I could be wrong, because I've never used a RAS for ripping, but I think that I read there are times when you would rip board from either side. If you are feeding the board in from the side where the blade is rotating upward, I think that dust port suddenly becomes quite helpful. I'd need to double check my mr sawdust book though to reread the part on ripping.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


*HokieMojo*
You might be right there, but my RAS is on ripping restrictions, for the last twenty years….....after some misadventures, and I am not going to try it to find out…...........(-:


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


HokieMojo
You could be right, don't now, cause I have never ripped a single board on any RAS.
I think the blade always rotates upward 
My Model 66 TS does all the ripping 
I bought the 1957 MBF ,because I like old machines, and wanted to bring it back to life ,(the price was right $70 bucks) to be used for cross cutting, and some mitering, but one thing a RAS does really well (with a good dado set) is half laps. The size is perfect for what I want.
I used to have a newer Craftsman RAS, which was a piece of crap.
I have used the Dewalt a little, after being cleaned and repaired, I think it is a very solid little saw, and will be capable of doing good work long after I have gone. I just need to get a hat for mine. Maybe a green beret.

Neil: By the way, we have taken over your thread for RAS discussion


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Just to let you know, Neil, I come here often for those links. I bought the masterplate, still haven't bought the book. I'm in the process of Carterizing ($) my bandsaw. Almost 12 feet in 3/4 inch carbide hurts the wallet something fierce. The friggin resaw blades are as much as the stabilizers.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Al-

Glad the links are getting some use !

I started off feeling some sympathy for you, but … then … I remembered what band saw we're talking about, and what you paid for it.

The next thing I knew … the air was filled with the sweet sound of violins


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


Bertha

I can send you the digital books,and other RAS collection if you like !
PM me if you want


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *(Less) Dust in the Wind*
> 
> How does a dog get the LAST bit of water out of his bowl ?
> 
> ...


*EJ*
Fortunately, my 1970 Craftsman is all cast iron, and I bought it new. If it keeled over and died today I would shed a lot of tears, and thank it for all its years of fine service. I understand the later RAS's from Craftsman were not worth much. For twenty years, it was the only saw I had. But now it is restricted to crosscut, but still does the majority of cutting in the shop.

Well, got to get my new grill running and season it. I will blog on it as an adventure in assembly….....(-:


----------

